# Please Delete My Account



## BONGRIPPER#1 (Nov 30, 2010)

i do not know how and i no longer would like an account. riu has done nothing but with a new stricter growing policy about to be out in place, i would no longer like a e-trail to my home please delete my account and thank you for everything.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

BONGRIPPER#1 said:


> i do not know how and i no longer would like an account. riu has done nothing but with a new stricter growing policy about to be out in place, i would no longer like a e-trail to my home please delete my account and thank you for everything.


 
ok you ready???? alla kazaaaaam... alla kazoooooooooom... poof acount gone...


----------



## auldone (Nov 30, 2010)

Growing policy?? 

What are you talking about?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

i dont know what you herd but once you with the r.i.u. mob you cant get out..... your too deep into it now..... we know were you live, we know were the skeletons are in your closet, and furthure more were gonna have to cut off that r.i.u. tattoo on your arm.. lol


----------



## BONGRIPPER#1 (Nov 30, 2010)

ok fine,haha how do i e-protect myself from the same technology used to catch regular joes "stealing" music online. some of those people are still in jail. they just dont show it on the news.i am not saying i think i am doing something wrong, i am saying its hard to smile down the end of gun, i dont care how slick shit you think you are. been there. done that. not interested. i dont want to make it any easier for them.


----------



## BONGRIPPER#1 (Nov 30, 2010)

senate bill 510 passed. know your shit! remeber the other half of growing is security. if you dont feel safe kill the lights.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 30, 2010)

Use a proxy service or a cloaking site. 

go here http://whatismyipaddress.com/hide-ip

or Google how to hide your ip address


----------



## auldone (Nov 30, 2010)

OK calm down.............. 

Take a hit........... 

Take this in............


The Bill has passed the Senate.... It now goes to the House where it has a strong chance of NOT passing.


My shit is known.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 30, 2010)

Dude your paranoid lay off the Sativas and smoke some indica. The feds arnt tracking your email from this thread NO OFFENCE.. but regardless how good your grow may be.. THEIR looking for the REAL OPS.


BONGRIPPER#1 said:


> ok fine,haha how do i e-protect myself from the same technology used to catch regular joes "stealing" music online. some of those people are still in jail. they just dont show it on the news.i am not saying i think i am doing something wrong, i am saying its hard to smile down the end of gun, i dont care how slick shit you think you are. been there. done that. not interested. i dont want to make it any easier for them.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 30, 2010)

FEDs are making busts of 1500+ plants in HOMES. unless your in that area I wouldnt worry.


----------



## BONGRIPPER#1 (Nov 30, 2010)

its funny you say that. i just finished some lowryder 2 which is primarily sativa. i smoked the first dried nugs these last couple of days. haha, but really man that is some serious shit going on. bad shit can happen.but i will try this proxy business someone spoke of.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> Dude your paranoid lay off the Sativas and smoke some indica. The feds arnt tracking your email from this thread NO OFFENCE.. but regardless how good your grow may be.. THEIR looking for the REAL OPS.


hahahahaha nice lay off the sativas and smoke indicas.. great advice


----------



## BONGRIPPER#1 (Dec 1, 2010)

the express was right, after coming down i felt much better about the situation. haha we cant all rock all the time.


----------



## pilgram (Dec 1, 2010)

BONGRIPPER#1 said:


> the express was right, after coming down i felt much better about the situation. haha we cant all rock all the time.


well now LEO gonna think you really have somrthing to hide....just messen with ya...you even got me parinoid last night,im smoking sativa right now aswell


----------



## dangledo (Dec 1, 2010)

BONGRIPPER#1 said:


> the express was right, after coming down i felt much better about the situation. haha we cant all rock all the time.



Now take that same herb, and stuff some in a vaporizer. youll be hiding in your dryer before you know it....


----------



## BONGRIPPER#1 (Dec 1, 2010)

i believe that was the porblem,haha. the ez-vape took me over. actually now that i think about it i handled that pretty well given the circumstances lol. anyway yes no more of that before the news. but i do urge people to look into the writing of this bill, because none of the ammendments were made before going to the congress as stated by senators apoosing this bill, which was a marginal 25%. as paranoid as i am, i usually do a good job of reporting pertainent info. i dont want to waste anyones time.


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

just dont go too big homie...keep ur grow within reason...under 20 they wont even waste their time.....my buddies in minnesota got busted with 10 n the cops just took em n they all got small amount tickets n never heard anything again....and its not even medical here. ur out west, i wouldnt worry


----------

